# FS: Geophagus Winemilleri (6)



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi,

I've become bored with my current set-up which has been going good with zero losses for over a year. I have 6 (six) Geophagus Winemilleri that range from about 3" - 6" that I would like to rehome.

Asking $120 for all 6.

I don't have any photos, but if you're interested shoot me a PM and we can exchange numbers. I'll try snapping some pics on my phone in the next couple of days.

Have a Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you buy your fish from locally raised stock? I raised a couple hundred a few years ago: 




I highly recommend G. Winemilleri; they are really beautiful and peaceful fish.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I did buy them locally. They came with my aquarium as little juvies. They've done really well and are starting to colour up and get their notoriously long trailers off their pelvic and caudal fins.

I do agree they are exceedingly peaceful - but they are not pushovers either. I keep them with Severums and a Chocolate cichlid and they don't get bullied. But, I am convinced you could keep them with Discus or Altums or anything deemed "peaceful" without issues.

Truth is they stick mostly to themselves. More so than Geo. Tapajos which were more gregarious in my experience. I'd prefer to sell them as a group for this reason. They're quite social.

Truth is I am changing direction - I'll probably be posting up some other fish here soon as well.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

By the way, your fish are beautiful. How large were they in that vid?


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

https://goo.gl/photos/2RYFMFYXnVMB59dS6

I'm not sure if this will work, but I'm trying to post some photos.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump to the top!

Also, could some one let me know if that link to photos worked?
When I click on it it seems to take me to my google photo page. Not sure what it will do if you're not me!


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Daryl said:


> Bump to the top!
> 
> Also, could some one let me know if that link to photos worked?
> When I click on it it seems to take me to my google photo page. Not sure what it will do if you're not me!


The link to the photos works. Great looking fish!


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Joey! They will get better as they age - but I'm planning on getting some more boisterous fish (Green Terrors) and I cannot imagine these guys would be able to handle the rowdy nature of a GT. They are really peaceful..


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Have seen the fish. All are in great condition. Great deal on offer.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

These guys got to go to make room for new stock. I'll listen to reasonable offers. Let's make it a happy new year!


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bumpity bump! $100 for all 6!
I'll be trading the for store credit within the next couple or three weeks... You'll pay more than this from a retailer (and I'll get less on trade)!
No point in waiting - let's make a deal!

Thank you for looking!

You can PM me and I'll give you my phone number or email if you'd like more camera phone quality pictures!

Take care!


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't believe they haven't sold yet!! Great looking fish. How is your tank doing Daryl?


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Devin, tanks doing great! Getting ready to strip it down and re aquascape it. Also going to paint the back of the tank black to better hid equipment, cables, etc...

Once it's ready to set-up again I plan to stock with some more aggressive fish; hence I want to move these Eartheaters - I'd hate to see such beautiful fish get bullied!


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm interested in this please contact me. sent you a PM


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi - I was busy working. I'll respond to Pm's in order


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Geos are pending.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sold! Thanks for looking


----------

